# 52234 for Urethra Tumor?



## caromissunc1 (May 10, 2012)

Surgeon performed a cystourethroscopy.  The bladder was observed to be normal with no cancer noted.  However, there was a lesion noted in the urethra.  The doctor resected this and the 1.5 cm specimen came back as cancer.  Can I code a 52234 for a urethral tumor?


----------



## daniel (May 15, 2012)

Your good in your code selection.

If you look at the top of the page where you find CPT 52234, you'll see Urethra and Bladder.


Daniel,CPC


----------

